# Kleiner Filterumbau



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2008)

Hi Leute,


ich habe vor, einen kleinen Umbau am Filter & Pumpenschacht vorzunehmen.

Am Pumpenschacht:

Einen zusätzlichen 50er Flansch, an dem ich dann die Pumpe für den kleinen PF/Bachlauf anschließe. 

Das hat den Vorteil, das die Pumpe aus dem Teich verschwindet und ich gleichzeitig den Wasserdurchsatz vom BA erhöhen kann. ( ca.3500-4000L mehr in der Stunde)
Der Pumpenschacht fasst ca. 300L.
 

Dann möchte ich noch den Filter vom 10cm hohen Podest auf den Boden stellen. Auch dadurch bekäme ich  ca.  L/h mehr.
Allerdings müsste dan am Filterauslauf auch noch ein Bypass angebracht werden, da mir ansonsten der zweite PF überlaufen würde

Hier nochmal ein älteres Bild vom Filter ohne Siebfiltereigenbau und Überlauf:
 

Kann ich das gesamte Projekt so wagen??
Packt der Pumpenschacht das wohl??

Natürlich würde ich noch vor die Bachlaufpumpe einen Grobfilter nach Werner (wp-3d) art vorschalten, um den Biotec 5.1 zu entlasten 

Was meint ihr, kann ich das wagen??


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hallo 

wenn ich ehrlich bin olaf...ich raff nix. 

ich kann dir nur sagen daß ich von den "50er flansch" auf die 75er gewechselt bin (jetzt sogar schon 110er) und damit wesentlich mehr reserven habe.
da hast dann auch weniger sorgen daß dir mal was überläuft. 



> Natürlich würde ich noch vor die Bachlaufpumpe einen Grobfilter nach Werner (wp-3d) Art vorschalten, um den Biotec 5.1 zu entlasten



wenn dein wasser schon durch den siebfilter gelaufen ist, kannst du dir die fasern sparen, die lassen schmutzteile um die 3mm locker durch.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,


der 50er Flansch ist für den Anschluss von der 4000er Pumpe zum Biotec größer geht da nich..... 

Vor dem Biotec gibbet keinen Vorfilter  Daher noch die Filterfaser vor die 4000er Pumpe:smoki 

In den Pumpenschacht rein gehen schon 110er Anschlüsse

Ham wir's jetzt???


----------



## chr1z (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

also für den pumpenschacht seh ich kein problem.
ich denke des sollte so klappen


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,


sonst keiner mehr.....


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

So,

nun wird's ernst, die kleine Umbaumaßnahme soll anfang nächster Woche beginnen.....  

Hier nochmal eine Filter-Skizze wie er aktuell im Betrieb ist:

 

Das ganze Gedöns kommt insgesamt 10 cm tiefer vom Holzpodest runter.
Gleichzeitig kommt am Filterauslauf noch ein Bypass direkt in den Teich weil mir sonst wahrs. mein Pflanzenfilter überläuft.


Dann wird der Siebfilter noch ein wenig Modifiziert:
Unten am Siebrahmen wird eine Abtropfkante angebracht. Dabei wird gleichzeitig die Abdichtung der Schmutzkammer nachgeholt, was ich bein Bau nicht gemacht habe... 

 

Dann wird, wie gesagt, noch die Pumpe für den 1000L Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf mit in den Pumpenschacht eingebaut  

Und zu guter letzt plane ich noch wie bei einem Trommler eine Spülung für mein Siebgewebe mit einzubauen.


So und nun dürft ihr gerne Eure Kritik auf mich loslassen......


----------



## Carlo (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Olli,

hab ja unter anderem auch mit deinen Tipps meine Siebfilterkiste gebaut....hier nun mal ein Tipp für Dich.

Die Spülung würde ich von unten einbauen. Habe selbst an meinem Sieb festgestellt das wenn ich von unten reinige der Sieb länger "sauber" bleibt.

Ideal wäre natürlich von unten und oben. Tja...und dann noch....nicht nur an einer Stelle sondern mehrere Rohre mit Düsen damit das ganze Sieb gereinigt wird. 

Hier im Forum hab ich schon von Antrieben (Rasensprenger usw.) gelesen, also ein Rohr das sich unter dem Sieb dreht....auch ne gute Idee.

Bin mal gespannt was aus deinem Vorhaben wird.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi olli

wenn du von oben den schmutz wegspritzt, wirst du den groben entfernen und den feineren nicht. der ist es aber gerade, wo  deinen sieb mit zusetzt und dann wird sich auch noch der biofilm bilden.:? 
@carlo



> Die Spülung würde ich von unten einbauen. Habe selbst an meinem Sieb festgestellt das wenn ich von unten reinige der Sieb länger "sauber" bleibt.
> Ideal wäre natürlich von unten und oben. Tja...und dann noch....nicht nur an einer Stelle sondern mehrere Rohre mit Düsen damit das ganze Sieb gereinigt wird.



stimmt alles  ´
aber eins hast du vergessen... wenn die spülung erfolgt, sollte kein wasser auf dem sieb laufen. du müsstest es also so schalten, daß während des spülens die pumpe abschaltet, oder dein spüldruck so hoch ist, daß er das wasser auf dem sieb mit wegspritzt(was ich aber nicht glaube).



> Hier im Forum hab ich schon von Antrieben (Rasensprenger usw.) gelesen, also ein Rohr das sich unter dem Sieb dreht....auch ne gute Idee



so was habe ich schon gebaut, ist echt top gelaufen,,,nur schade daß ich die eingestellten bilder von mir nicht mehr finde. 
ich mußte nie den sieb reinigen  
und es bildetet sich auch kein biofilm...wahrscheinlich bildet er sich nicht so schnell wenn er alle stunde mal abgespritzt wird.

stell doch mal ein bild rein olli, wo und wie du die spülung genau einbauen willst und wie du das ganze schalten wirst.
und deine __ hel-x filter schaun wir uns dann danach mal genauer an.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,


wie die Spülung eingebaut werden soll hab ich ja schon im Längsschnitt ( siehe Beitrag #6 ) mit eingezeichnet  

Da mein Siebfilter ja doch ein wenig anders ist wie die gängigen, hab ich bislang noch *keinen* Biofilm feststellen können  

Mein Sieb hat ja nur eine kleine Neigung, so dass der Schmutz mit dem einfließenden Wasser immer weiter nach unten gespült wird. 
Was ja auch so gewollt ist.  

Hier nochmal ein Bild, wo dann auch die Spülung mit eingezeichnet ist....

 

Da ich ja die Schmutzkammer nicht abgedichtet hatte, hoffe ich, das wenn die Abgedichtet ist, ich den Kugelhahn vom Schmutzablass immer geöffnet lassen kann...... 

Das müsste man dann mal überprüfen, wenn der Filter wieder in Betrieb ist, ob sich dann überhaupt noch Wasser/Dreck in der Schmutzkammer sammelt.
Wenn der Dreck dann doch wieder erwarten auf der Siebmitte liegen bleibt, dann muss man den dann eben doch einmal am Tag per Hand entfernen.... 

Die Spülung soll an in Zukunft so alle 4-8 Stunden über so 'ne Gar...a-Uhr am Wasserhahn erfolgen.

Und wie schon im Beitrag #6 geschrieben, ist das wichtigste erst einmal eine Tropfnase unten am Siebende. Mann kann im Betrieb wirklich schön sehen wie das Wasser z.T. unten am Sieb entlang läuft, so dass es z.T. auch mit in die Schmutzkammer fließt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi



> Wenn der Dreck dann doch wieder erwarten auf der Siebmitte liegen bleibt, dann muss man den dann eben doch einmal am Tag per Hand entfernen....



das wird bestimmt so gehen...

ich dachte du wolltest deinen siebfilter so tunen, daß du gar nix mehr machen mußt.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,

ja wenn ich da wirklich gar nix mehr machen wollte, dann müsste ich ja 3 oder 4 Spülrohre mit Düsen einbauen, die dann nacheinander Angeschaltet werden..... 

Nööööö, das wird mir dann doch ein bisserl zu teuer.....


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

habs gefunden olli 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6785/page-2

verstehen tuts sowieso wieder keiner.   

ich mache mir mal gedanken, wie mans bei dir ohne viel aufwand lösen könnte.
die voraussetztungen (kleines gehäuse) sind dafür nicht so toll.:? 
vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was brauchbares dazu ein.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi olli
wenig los auf der arbeit....habe heute viel zeit für dich 

1 könnte man da (der blaue balken ) was stabil festschrauben?
2 wieviel wasserdruck steht dir zur verfügung?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> die voraussetztungen (kleines gehäuse) sind dafür nicht so toll.:?
> vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was brauchbares dazu ein.



kleines Gehäuse...... 

Gleich gibt's 

Meine Kiste ist schon mit eine der größten die hier als Siebfilter verbaut wurden........

L= 76cm  H= 42cm  T= 57cm

Wenn ich da noch 'ne größere Kiste rein mache, wie soll ich da noch zur Kontrolle in das Filterhäuschen kommen........


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi olli
> wenig los auf der arbeit....habe heute viel zeit für dich
> 
> 1 könnte man da (der blaue balken ) was stabil festschrauben?
> 2 wieviel wasserdruck steht dir zur verfügung?



Zu1.:

Ich hab da 6mm PVC Platten verbaut. Die könnte man natürlich noch nach belieben verstärken.

Zu2.: 

Der normale Leitungswasser druck, sind das nicht so 6 bar..... 
Ich weiß ja nicht was da so an druck verloren geht bei einem 1/2 Zoll Schlauch bei so ca. 6-8m länge


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi


> Meine Kiste ist schon mit eine der größten die hier als Siebfilter verbaut wurden........



ne, das war wohl ich ( mit deckel ca. 400ltr volumen ) 
guckst du:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/18622&d=1190903750    

kann man jetzt was an der schiene anbringen und wieviel druck hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Guckst du Beitrag #15 ....


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi

wow, eine minute schneller wie ich. 

6 bar ist ein haufen zeug ( ich habe nicht mal 4 bei mir) olli, da kannst du schon was mit anstellen.  
druck wirst du durch deine schlauchlänge kaum verlieren.

könntest du dir vorstellen das unter deinem sieb zu bauen.
habe ich bei meinem siebler auch gehabt.
 

du kannst den druck und die kreis-bewegungen gut einstellen.
ich kann mir auch vorstellen, daß er die ganze siebfläche abspritzen könnte.
spritzdüsen die du nicht brauchst, könntest du mit va-schrauben schließen.
ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der druck von 6bar reicht, ihn von unten nach oben durchs laufende wasser kurz zu reinigen.
das wärs doch olli. 

wäre doch ein versuch wert, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,

wie gesagt ob da nun jetzt wirklich 6 bar drauf sind weiß ich nicht genau.
Jedenfalls hatte unser Klempner damals beim Umbau hier unsere Wasserleitungen mit Minimum 10 bar abdrücken müssen weil da auf der Wasserleitung 6 bar drauf sein sollten.

Vorstellen könnte ich mir das schon. 
Mal sehen, ich muss jetzt erst einmal sehen dass ich die geplanten Änderungen bis zum 25.04. hin bekomme..... 

Und dann wollte ich mir um die Spülung 'nen Kopf machen


----------



## hoffisoft (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hei olli

nicht von oben spülen sondern von unten. sieb setzt sich von oben zu also von unten spülen. sonst fließt das wasser irgentwann oben drüber.(biofilm)

gruß


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Leuts,

da ja so viele von euch auf die Spülung von unten schwören, werde ich das dann mal nach meinem kleinen Umbau in Angriff nehmen  

Aber wie gesagt, vor Anfang Mai wird das nix werden, da wir noch ende April eine Kommunion zu organisieren haben..... 

Da haben wir so noch genug an Terminen.....


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi olaf



> da ja so viele von euch auf die Spülung von unten schwören



das stimmt auch schon...die tf-siebe haben teilweise 30mµ und werden auch mit weniger druck gereinigt. 
wenn du von oben spritzt, drückst den teilweise den schmutz, der größer als deine siebgröße ist in das gitter und verstopfst so den sieb zusätzlich...
und andere größere schmutzteilchen werden einfach weiter satt liegen bleiben. wenn du von unten spritzt hast du diese probleme nicht.



> werde ich das dann mal nach meinem kleinen Umbau in Angriff nehmen



bevor du jetzt in den baumarkt läufst und so ein teil kaufst, würde ich erst einmal versuchen ob es funzt.
die dinger sind nämlich ziemlich teuer. 
wenn du es schaffst, mit deinen düsenstrahl das obere wasser vom sieb weg zu spritzen, wirst du deinen sieb reinigen können.
wie schon gesagt olaf...
ich habe sowas noch nicht versucht und kann dir da keine garantie geben...
würde es aber auch auf jedenfall versuchen, ich denke deine chancen stehen gut.

wenn du damit loslegst, vergiss nicht bilder zu machen...
hier haben viele eine siebfilter und werden sich bestimmt dafür interessieren.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> bevor du jetzt in den baumarkt läufst und so ein teil kaufst, würde ich erst einmal versuchen ob es funzt.
> die dinger sind nämlich ziemlich teuer.
> wenn du damit loslegst, vergiss nicht bilder zu machen...
> hier haben viele eine siebfilter und werden sich bestimmt dafür interessieren.



Wie gesagt, erst einmal der kleine ( große ) Umbau  

Ich hoffe das ich die Sachen bis Ende der Woche da hab, damit ich den Umbau am Mo/Di in Angriff nehmen kann  

Und dann werde ich mich irgendwann im Mai um die Spülung kümmern.
Da werde ich dann auch ein paar Bilder schießen und alles genau beschreiben


----------



## hoffisoft (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hei

da ich in meiner tonne ein vorsieb ist, habe ich jetzt eine pumpe (30watt) drauf gelegt, und mal schauen ob das sieb sauber bleibt durch den pumpendruck.





denn mein sauberes wasser kommt von unten

gruß


----------



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Leute,

das Material ist heute Mittag angekommen  

Phase 1, der umbau der Pflanzenfilter- und Bachlaufpumpe in den Pumpenschacht ist bereits abgeschlossen....... 

Der Durchsatz im PS ist jedenfalls schon viel besser geworden. Den Zugschieber vom BA kann ich jetzt gleichzeitig mit Skimmerbetrieb schon mal so ca. 45% öffnen   

Da kann es dann am Montag voller Elan an den Filterumbau gehen


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

vergiss die bilder aber nicht


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder für's Forum und *Jürgen*......... 

Der Pumpenschacht vorher....
 

Die Leitung Richtung Pflanzenfilter aus dem PS... 

Der Schlauch wird noch eingebuddelt.. 

So sieht der PS jetzt von Innen aus.....


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hallo,

ich habe Fertig.  

Das Sieb von unten..............  
Nochmal schnell den Wasserstand im Siebfilter kontrolliert das da auch nix schief geht.....  
Die Verrohrung ist entfernt...... 
Der Filter steht wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. Das waren übrigens 15cm und nicht 10......  
Zwischenzeitlich wurde unten am Sieb die Tropfkante angebracht 
Die neue Verrohrung ist fertig......  Der Probelauf........... 

Der Überlauf funzt besser als vorher, ich musste sonst immer aufpassen das der Filter nicht überläuft....(warum auch immer) und jetzt nicht mehr....  
Die Anlage läuft einige Zeit und man sieht in der Schmutzkammer noch kein Wasser...... 
Der neue Bypasseinlauf in den Teich. Der musste sein, sonst wäre der 2000L Pflanzenteich übergelaufen.....  

Meine Frau hat die Umbauzeit zu Algen und Schlammabsaugen genutzt weil wir den Wasserstand ja eh für den neuen Einlauf absenken mussten. Mann was für 'ne Trübe Brühe...... 

Und nun hoffen wir auf bald klares Wasser.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

hi olaf
sieht doch gut aus 
ist halt immer wieder schön wenn alles so funzt, wie man sich das vergestellt hat. 
dann können wir uns ja demnächst über deine spülung hermachen2


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Jürgen,


eben, *demnächst*................... 

Erst kommt jetzt am WE die Kommunion, dann 1.Mai etc. .

Die blöden Feiertagswochen sind bei mir auf der Arbeit einfach zum (Entschuldigung aber so ist es nun mal....)


----------



## Carlo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Olli,

und?....hast Du schon angefangen mit dem Spülungseinbau?

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Carlo,


Nöööö.......... 

Musste ja erst den Pflanzenfilterumbau von Mutti abwarten. :smoki 

Und der Jürgen hat sich sich auch noch nicht wieder gemeldet..........




























Der hat sich wohl noch keine Gedanken gemacht wie das am besten funzen könnte.


----------



## Carlo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hallo Olli,

gibt es nun endlich mal Info`s zur Spülung???  

Oder ist das Projekt eingestellt?:shock 

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Carlo,

der Spülungseinbau  ist nicht eingestellt.  

Hatte aber bislang noch keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.....

Aber ab nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, mal sehen ob ich dann dazu komme mir darüber Gedanken zu machen und was auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,

habe letzte Tage wieder mal ein wenig umgebaut...... 


Der 1000L Teich wird jetzt auch über den Siebfilter gespeist.
Da war die Aquamax 4000eco natürlich zu schwach. Also musste eine zweite Optimax 15000 her........ 

Der zweite Einlauf in den Siebfilter...... 
Hier hab ich sofort einen Kugelhahn mit eingebaut. So kann ich dann im Winterbetrieb eine Pumpe komplett abschalten. 

Der Auslauf zum 1000L Pflanzenteich.... 
Natürlich mit Kugelhahn zum regulieren.
Mann war das 'ne schwere Geburt den richtig am laufen zu bekommen. Da kam doch immer Luft mit in die Leitung. 
Habe dann aber nach ein wenig rumexperimentieren im Siebfilter einen 90° Bogen mit einem Stück Rohr aufgesteckt so dass da keine Luft mehr mit reinziehen kann.  

Der Bypass in den Teich musste ich vollkommen öffnen...... 

Der Siebfilter nach 30 Min. Arbeit....... 
Da gehen jetzt ca. 16-18000L die Stunde durch, wenn man der Pumpenkennlinie trauen darf...... 

Jetzt geht es ohne Biotec in die 1000L Schale.... 

Der Dreck den das Sieb nach ca. 24 h rausgeholt hat.........


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Servus Olli

Umbau gelohnt  

Ist erstaunlich was so ein Siebfilter leistet


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Helmut,

Jepp.

Direkt nach dem Umbau musste ich den Siebfilter so alle 2-3 Stunden reinigen.
War wohl aufgrund dessen, das ich wohl nicht die richtige Strömung im Teich hatte.  

Nachdem ich dann aber den Bypass ganz öffnen musste, kam da dann plötzlich der ganze Dreck durch den BA nach oben.  

Jetzt sind die Reinigungsintervalle nach 3 Tagen bereits so auf 5-8h gestiegen. 
Mal sehen wie es sich dann letztendlich einpendelt.....


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Die Intervalle werden sich, wenn endlich der "Dreck" draußen ist erheblich verlängern  . 

Es wird ja dann nur noch der Momentan entstehende heraus gefiltert werden müssen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Leute,

kleines Update:


Die Reinigungsintervalle bezüglich Dreck könnten eigentlich auf 1x Täglich bis alle 2 Tage runter gesetzt werden, wenn da nicht die Bildung des Biofilms wäre........ 

D.h. ich muss noch ca. 3-4mal mit Wasser Spülen.  

Das __ Hel-X für die Japanmattenkammer ist heute angekommen.  
( Kein Unterschied zum alten wie bei Rainer   )

Wenn dann auch noch diese Woche die neue Belüfterpumpe kommt, geht's am Samstag dabei............:smoki


----------



## Olli.P (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi Leute,


war gestern ein wenig fleißig und habe auch die dritte Filterkammer mit __ Hel-X bestückt.  

Das gemischte Hel-X........ 

Eine Nahaufnahme................. 

Die neue Belüfterpumpe macht 70L/min.......... 

Da musste ich dann den EWS wieder ein wenig umbauen......... 

Mal sehen ob die 13x13mm Filtermedienauflage zur Schaumstabilisation reicht, die war noch im Rohr eingeklebt......

Wenn nicht, wie groß sollen die Löcher in so einer Lochplatte eigentlich sein...................


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,

da der gemeine Teichbesitzer an einem soo schönen Sonntag mit Sonne pur ja nix besseres zu tun hat, hab ich die letzte Umbauphase *fast* fertig gestellt.................. 

So:

 

Hab ich die ersten drei Kammern nun Verrohrt, da sich immer das __ Hel-X vor den Gittern gesammelt hat............ 

Die letzte Kammer hab ich bislang nur soweit:

 

Da dieses ja die Festbettkammer ist, würde ich nun gerne eure Meinung hören:

Soll ich dieses Rohr auch mit vielen Löchern versehen und 'ne Endkappe drauf?

Lieber nur drei vier größere Löcher so. ca. 40-50mm?

Oder lieber das Rohr halbieren wie eine Dachrinne die dann eben auf der ganzen Länge überläuft?

Was meint ihr, mit welcher Methode bekomme ich hier die beste Durchströmung?



Der Ablauf zum Teich ist in dieser Kammer unter dem Überlauf knapp unter der Filtermedienauflage angebracht.


----------



## koifischfan (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Ich würde das __ Hel-X absenken. Dem Wasser ist es dann egal, wie es strömt.


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hi,

__ Hel-X absenken geht nich, weil es ja Festbett sein soll und ich das schwebende  habe
Wenn ich das Hel-X absenken will, muss ich auch gleichzeitig den Wasserstand im Filter senken und das geht gar nich..............


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hallo Olli P.,
ich habe da mal eine Blöde Frage:

-was bedeutet "Festbettkammer" ?
Da kann ich mir gar nicht's unter vorstellen.
Das mit den  KG-Rohr habe ich auch. In der erste Tonne habe ich das Rohr geschlitzt und in der zweiten Tonneauch wie du "gelöchert".
Funktioniert 100% ig



Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe die letzte Kammer randvoll mit __ Hel-X = keine Bewegung (ergo Festbett)

Diese soll als letzte Feinfilterstufe fungieren!

Von daher wird hier wohl auch eine Durchlöcherung die beste Durchströmung erzeugen........... :?


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*


Hallo Olaf,

alles klar, wieder etwas dazugelernt.

Schönen Tag noch.

Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Filterumbau*

Jepp, Durchlöcherung  - in meiner letzten 203L Tonne des neuen Filters habe ich ebenfalls sehr viel __ Hel-X drinn und es gibt keinen Rückstau.

Ein T-Stück angebracht und waagerecht eingebaut bietet noch mehr Lochfläche und optimiert evtl. die Durchströmung zusätzlich. Ich hab bei meinen Rohren mit der Stichsäge große Vierecke ausgeschnitten und dann das Dachrinnengitter drumherum gemacht und mit Kabelstrapsen befestigt - ebenso nur aus diesem eine Endkappe gebastelt und auch befestigt. Fotos kann ich gern mal zeigen.

Da umrühren bei dieser Masse nicht gut klappt, spritze ich zusätzlich wenn das Wasser abgelassen ist, mit dem Schlauch aus.


----------

